# Is Tor safe to use?



## Joeytech (Sep 30, 2011)

I have used Tor in the past. I have heard it is not reliable in terms of security. Like computer hijacking and getting hacked. How secure is Tor? Is it safe?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Are you talking about The Onion Router?

BG


----------



## Joeytech (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes I am talking about the Tor Onion Router.

Tor Project: Anonymity Online

I have heard people can be hijacked based on the server traffic from other countries. Even held for some form of cyber ransom from savvy computer hackers.


----------



## Dervisher (May 8, 2011)

Tor, in my opinion, should only be used if you're trying to avoid evidence of some sort.
Like if you get banned from a forum and you need to know the info on that forum, you can use TOR to find out.

It really shouldn't be used as a method of security, since there will always be people who can find a way to exploit openings etc. You'd be much better to stick to an antivirus and firewall, which will cover most of the security you'd need.

The only real reason you'd need tor is to make it harder for you to be detected/traced, which you will always end up getting traced in the end.


----------

